# Advice on medical matters



## Gilly-do (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all

Newbie here - planning to retire to Algarve (hubby disabled and aged 66) I am 57.
Would appreciate a detailed explanation of how the medical system works, any forms required, cost of private health cover if thought necessary and also some idea of costs of medication (diabetes, hypertension).

Finally - are facilities good for disabled folk (difficulty walking) and are disabled people welcomed?

Many thanks
Gilly-do


----------

